# تأملات فى عيد الصليب



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات فى عيد الصليب
الأب القمص أفرايم الأورشليمى

* 
*

*​*
{ ولكننا فى هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذى أحبنا }

المسيحية والصليب 

المسيحية والصليب هما أمران متلازمان ، وصنوان لا يفترقان .. فأينما وحينما  يرى الصليب مرفوعا أو معلقا ، يدرك المرء أنه أمام مؤسسة مسيحية أو مؤمنين  مسيحيين .. ولا عجب فالصليب هو شعار المسيحية ، بل هو قلبها وعمقها واعلان  لعظمة محبة الله للبشر .
فلقد تأسست المسيحية على أساس محبة الله المعلنة لنا بالفداء على الصليب ،  وعندما نتكلم عن  قوة الصليب لا نقصد قطعتى الخشب أو المعدن المتعامدتين ،  بل نقصد الرب يسوع الذى علق ومات على الصليب عن حياة البشر جميعا ، والخلاص  الذى أتمه ، وما صحبه من بركات مجانية ، نعم بها البشر قديما ، وما زالوا  ينعمون ، وحتى نهاية الدهر ...والفكرة الشائعة عن الصليب أنه رمز للضيق  والألم والمشقة والأحتمال .. لكن للصليب وجهين : وجه يعبر عن الفرح ، ووجه  يعبر عن الألم . ونقصد بالأول ما يتصل بقوة قيامة المسيح ونصرته .. ونقصد  بالثانى مواجهة الإنسان للضيقات والمشقات .. ويلزم المؤمن فى حياته أن يعيش  الوجهين ،بالنسبة للمؤمن المسيحى ، فإن الصليب بهذه المفاهيم ، هو حياته  وقوته وفضيلته ونصرته .. عليه يبنى إيمانه ، وبقوة من صلب عليه يتشدد وسط  الضيقات وما أكثرها .. هذا ماقصده  القديس بولس الرسول بقولـه : " ناظرين  إلى رئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع ، الذى من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه احتمل  الصليب ، مستهينا بالخزى .. فتفكروا فى الذى احتمل من الخطاة مقاومة لنفسه  مثل هذه لئلا تكلوا وتخوروا فى نفوسكم " ( عب 12 : 2 ، 3 ) .
ملايين المؤمنين فى انحاء العالم عبر الأجيال حملوا الصليب بحب وفرح ،  وأكملوا مسيرة طريق الجلجثة ، فاستحقوا  أفراح القيامة ... هذا بينما عثر  البعض فى الصليب ، وآخرون رفضوا حمله ، فألقوه عنهم . ولم يكن مسلك هؤلاء  الرافضين  سوى موتا إيمانيا وروحيا لهم " نحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلوبا ، لليهود  عثرة ولليونانيين جهالة . وأما للمدعوين يهودا ويونانيين ، فبالمسيح قوة  الله وحكمة الله " ( 1 كو 1 : 23 ، 24 ) .
كيف حملت الكنيسة الصليب .. هناك مفاهيم كثيرة يمكن أن تدخل تحت عنوان "  الكنيسة والصليب " الصليب لا يصف  حقبة من حياة الكنيسة مضت وانتهت ، انه  هو حاضر الكنيسة وحياتها ومستقبلها  المعاصر لقد حملت الكنيسة الصليب  واحتضنته وبه انتصرت على  كل قوى الشر التى واجهتها وهذا هو نداء الرب يسوع  المسيح للكنيسة بان تتبعه فتحمل صليبها كل يوم . ان الكنيسة تشهد للمصلوب  والصليب وسط عالم وضع فى الشرير . عاشت الكنيسة ومؤمنيها كحملان بين ذئاب   ففى إرسالية السبعين رسولا التدريبية ، حينما أرسلهم الرب يسوع أثنين أثنين  أمام وجهه إلى كل مدينة وموضع حيث كان هو مزمعا أن يأتى ، قال لهم "  اذهبوا ، ها أنا أرسلكم مثل حملان بين ذئاب " ( لوقا 10 : 3 ) .والحملان  صورة للمؤمنين بالمسيح فى وداعتهم وبساطتهم .. أما الذئاب فرمز لأهل العالم  فى غدرهم وشرهم .. طبيعة الكنيسة كما أسسها المسيح وكما يريدها دائما . إن  الحمل صورة للرب يسوع الذى قيل عنه إنه لا يصيح ولا يسمع أحد فى الشوارع  صوته ..صورة للمسيح الوديع الذى دعانا أن نتعلم منه الوداعة وتواضع القلب  فنجد راحة لنفوسنا .. المسيح حمل الله الذى بلا عيب يدعو كل من يتبعونه أن  يكونوا حملانا . هكذا يقدمهم للعالم . والعجيب ، أنه فى النهاية – كما يقول  القديس أغسطينوس – حولت الحملان الذئاب وجعلت منهم حملانا ويعنى أغسطينوس  بذلك الشعوب الوثنية التى آمنت بالمسيح وتغيرت طبيعتها بفضل هذه الحملان . 
متجردة من المقتنيات  " لا تقتنوا ذهبا ولا فضةولا نحاسا فى مناطقكم ، ولا  مزودا للطريق ولا ثوبين ولا عصا " ( متى 10 : 9 ، 10 ) .." لا تحملوا شيئا  للطريق " ( لوقا 9 : 3 ) ... هذا ما أوصى به السيد المسيح رسله وتلاميذه  حينما أرسلهم فى إرساليات تدريبية .. لقد جردهم من كل شىء : من المال  والطعام والثياب وحتى العصا التى يدافع بها عن نفسه فى الطريق الموحشة ..  لقد جردهم من كل شىء ليكون هو لهم كل شىء . لا تحملوا شيئا للطريق : لأنه  هو نفسه الطريق .. المسيح للنفس المؤمنة هو كل شىء .. هو غناها فمن التصق  به وافتقر إلى شىء ؟ .. وهو غذاء النفس ، وكساؤها .. ألم يوصينا بولس  الرسول أن نلبس الرب يسوع المسيح ( رو 13 : 14 ) .
مشابهة لصورة ابن الله  .. يصف القديس بولس الرسول أولئك الذين يحبون الله  المدعوين حسب قصده أنهم " مشابهين صورة إبنه ليكون هو بكرا بين إخوة كثيرين  " ( رومية 8 : 29 ) . .. وأحد أوجه الشبه مع ابن الله هو الألم ... يتنبأ  إشعياء النبى عن السيد المسيح فيقول عنه أنه " رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن " (  إش 53 : 3 ) ... هذه صفة أصيلة فى المسيح المخلص . فلقد تجسد ابن الله من  أجل فداء البشر ، والفداء استلزم الألم والصليب . وإن كان المسيح قد تألم ،  فليس التلميذ أفضل من معلمه ، ولا العبد أفضل من سيده ( متى 10 : 24 ) .
الصليب فى حياة المسيح : إن كان إشعياء النبى قد تنبأ عن المسيح أنه رجل  أوجاع ومختبر الحزن ( إش 53 : 3 ) ، فإن هذه الآلام والأحزان لم تبدأ فى  جثسيمانى ، بل بدأت منذ ولادته بالجسد ...لقد ولد الطفل يسوع وهو يحتضن  الصليب ، وظل يحتضنه فى حب ويحمله حتى علق عليه عند الجلجثة .. ونحن وإن  كنا نجهل معظم حياة الرب يسوع بالجسد حتى بدأ خدمته الكرازية فى سن  الثلاثين ، لكننا نستطيع أن نتبين ملامح الصليب ونراها من خلال بعض المواقف  . نرى الصليب فى مولده ، حينما ولد فى مذود للبهائم إذ لم يكن ليوسف ومريم  موضع  ( لو 2 : 7 ) ... نراه فى مذبحة أطفال بيت لحم ( متى 2 : 16 ، 17 )  ... وفى الهرب إلى مصر طفلا والتغرب بين ربوعها حتى مات هيرودس الملك  الطاغية الذى كان يطلب نفس الصبى ليقتله ( متى 2 : 14 ، 20 ) . ويلخص بطرس  الرسول مسلك المسيح واحتماله الآلام بقولـه " لأنكم لهذا دعيتم ، فإن  المسيح أيضا تألم لأجلنا ، تاركا لنا مثالا لكى تتبعوا خطواته .. الذى لم  يفعل خطية ولا وجد فى فمه مكر " (1 بطر 2 : 21 ، 22 ) ..   قال رب المجد  يسوع " إن أراد أحد أن يأتى ورائى ، فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى " (  متى 16 : 24 ) . وإن كان المسيح قد دعانا أن ننكر ذواتنا ، فلقد أنكر هو  نفسه وأخفى لاهوته فى بعض المواقف ...
فلقد أنكر نفسه حاملا الصليب حينما تقدم إلى يوحنا المعمدان كأحد الخطاة  ليعتمد منه ( متى 3 : 13 ، لوقا 3 : 21 ) .. وأنكر نفسه فى تجربة إبليس له (  متى 4 : 1 – 10 ) ... وحينما قدم عظته على الجبل أفتتحها بتطويب المساكين  بالروح والحزانى فى العالم ( متى 5 : 3، 4 ) ..كان المسيح يحتضن الصليب  حينما شتم ولم يكن يشتم عوضا ، ولا يهدد ، بل كان يسلم لمن يقضى بعدل (1 بط   2 : 23 ) وحين أنكر اليهود بنوته لأبيه السماوى . ( يو 6 : 42 ) .وحين  وجه اليهود إليه أقذع شتائمهم أنه سامرى وبه شيطان ( يو 8 : 48 ) ، وأنه لا  يخرج الشياطين إلا بقوة بعلزبول رئيس الشياطين ( متى 12 : 24 ) ...وحينما  أتهمه الفريسيون والكتبة أنه ليس من الله لأنه لا يحفظ السبت ( يو 9 : 16 ،  5 : 18 ) ...وفى غيرها كثير جدا كان المسيح يحتضن الصليب .
أما عن حتمية حمل كل مؤمن للصليب فقال :" من لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعنى فلا  يستحقنى . من وجد حياته يضيعها . ومن أضاع حياته من أجلى يجدها " ( متى 10 :  38 ، 39 ) .." إن أراد أحد أن يأتى ورائى ، فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه  ويتبعنى ، فإن من أراد أن يخلص نفسه يهلكها ، ومن يهلك نفسه من أجلى يجدها "  ( متى 16 : 24 ، 25 ، لوقا  9 : 23 ، 24 ) ..." من لا يحمل صليبه ويأتى  ورائى فلا يقدر أن يكون لى تلميذا " ( لو 14 : 27 ) . كمبدأ عام فى حياة  المؤمنين قال المسيح " اجتهدوا أن تدخلوا من الباب الضيق " ( لو 13 : 24 )  ... " لأنه واسع الباب ورحب الطريق الذى يؤدى إلى الهلاك ، وكثيرون هم  الذين يدخلون منه . ما أضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذى يؤدى إلى الحياة ،  وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه " ( متى 7 : 13 : 14 ) ..أما عن تعليمه بخصوص  الضيقات فقد قال :" فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ، ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت  العالم " ( يو 16 : 33 ) تأتى ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم أنه يقدم خدمة  لله . وسيفعلون هذا بكم لأنهم لم يعرفوا الآب ولا عرفونى . لكنى قد كلمتكم  بهذا حتى إذا جاءت الساعة تذكرون أنى أنا قلته لكم " ( يو 16 : 2 – 4 ) . "  وسوف تسلمون من الوالدين والأخوة والأقرباء والأصدقاء ويقتلون منكم .  وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع من أجل اسمى . ولكن شعرة من رؤوسكم لا تهلك .  بصبركم اقتنوا أنفسكم " ( لو 21 : 16 – 19 ) . لكن لمن يحملون الصليب الوعد  بالنصرة على الشيطان والعالم  والتعزية والسلام الداخلى والدخول الى ملكوت  السموات . 
تحت ظلال الصليب 

ايها الرب الاله الذى أحبنا وحبه خلاصنا من الموت بقوة التجسد والفداء على  الصليب ، نشكرك على محبتك وخلاصك ونؤمن بابوتك وحنانك وفدائك المعلن لنا من  خلال سر التجسد العجيب. ونعترف بقوة صليبك المعلنه لخلاصنا فيه وبه .
ان كلمة الصليب عثرة للبعض وجهالة للبعض الأخر ، يرفضها الجهلاء غير عالمين  عظمة المحبة المعلنه فى الصليب ان يموت البار من أجل خلاص الأثمة معلنا  حبه للبشرية مريداً ان يحتضنها ويقدمنا قربانا لله ابيه . نعم بالصليب نؤمن  وبالمصلوب ننادى وبه نهزم قوى الشر والشيطان والعالم . وبايماننا بالفداء  سنصل للقيام من الخطية والضعف والحزن والفشل لنصل الى قوة القيامة .
انت يا سيدى تعلن على الصليب تواضعك ومحبتك وفدائك ، تعلمنا كيف يبذل الحب  نفسه من أجل أحبائه ، وكيف ننتصر على الذات والشهوات والشيطان فاعطانا يا  سيد القوة لنقول للمسئين الينا { يا أبتاه أغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا  يفعلون } علمنى يارب ان أجاهد ضد الخطية وان أحمل صليبك بشجاعة وفرح لنصل  الى ملكوتك السماوى ويستعلن لنا قوة الصليب والفداء.*​


----------



## angil sky (28 سبتمبر 2011)

حاشا ان افتخر الا بصليب ربي ومخلصي
يسوع المسيح
الرب يباركك استاذي الغالي
وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب​


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرااا أختنا الغاليه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2011)

تأملات راااااائعه 

شكرااااااااااااااا اخى الغالى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> تأملات راااااائعه
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا اخى الغالى
> 
> ...


*أختى الغاليه
نورتى الموضوع
شكراا الرب يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*ميرسى اخى العزيز تاملات راااائعه
كل سنه وانت طيب*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جدا
أختى الغاليه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (3 أكتوبر 2011)




----------

